# Pros and Cons of temp control



## Silver

Hi guys

So i have been considering getting into temperature control for some time. I recall a while back, @Paulie tested the first DNA40 devices. Since then, the temp control devices have advanced quite a bit and I know some vapers swear by it now. But i have also heard there can be issues.

I am wondering if we will look back a year from now and say, remember when we used Kanthal and didnt control temperature... Lol

So this goes to all the vapers using temp control in their vaping. (@huffnpuff , @Paulie , @Yiannaki , @Rob Fisher and all the other guys who have these marvellous devices)

*Please spare a moment to tell us your pros and cons *
Also tell us how much vaping you do on temp control versus "normal non temp control"

I think this thread has the potential to help many people.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So i have been considering getting into temperature control for some time. I recall a while back, @Paulie tested the first DNA40 devices. Since then, the temp control devices have advanced quite a bit and I know some vapers swear by it now. But i have also heard there can be issues.
> 
> I am wondering if we will look back a year from now and say, remember when we used Kanthal and didnt control temperature... Lol
> 
> So this goes to all the vapers using temp control in their vaping. (@huffnpuff , @Paulie , @Yiannaki , @Rob Fisher and all the other guys who have these marvellous devices)
> 
> *Please spare a moment to tell us your pros and cons *
> Also tell us how much vaping you do on temp control versus "normal non temp control"
> 
> I think this thread has the potential to help many people.



great idea to start this thread @Silver 
I will also be keeping a close eye on this thread.
@eviltoy and @Yusuf Cape Vaper will also have some valuable input in this regard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Awesome idea. I'm interested in hearing this as well. I'm also considering a temperature control device but not sure if it is really worth it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a brilliant set up for temp control with the SX Mini (which really is the best regulated and temp control device on the planet right now from all points of view) and on top I have the Taifun GT 2 (which I consider the best all round tank by a long shot because it's a very different tank to all the others I have played with and gives an awesome flavour).

OK so I have all this wonderful state of the art technology equipment... what device do I use 95% of the time and why?

I use Old Avril and new Athena the REO Grand and the new Woodvil... The reasons are two fold... the vape for me is perfect (the above setup is very close) but the maintenance and usability of the REO really works for me. I like to change wicks often and it's a piece of cake in the Cyclone... filling the bottle is a doddle!

Am I going to get rid of my SX MIni? Nope! The temp control with the Taifun is a fantastic vape and I don't have to worry about dry hits or squonking and I love playing and experimenting with kit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Great thread @Silver. 
And now we also have Titanium wire for temperature controlled vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Quite simply put you have maximum amount of wire (compared to kanthal) around wick to get maximum flavour and at a desired temperature. The dry burn thing is just a bonus as I don't really let any wick to get dry nowadays. This is certainly the future of vaping. Also tempered NI 200 is so much better to use than the standard one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Andre said:


> Great thread @Silver.
> And now we also have Titanium wire for temperature controlled vaping.



I was reading up on Titanium wire yesterday, and it seems there's a bit of controversy around it. I think titanium vapour (oxide?) is a known carcinogen. I'm still trying to get all the facts together, but do some research before going the titanium route...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Titanium needs to be heated way beyond the temps one can safely vape at before it starts oxidising I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Just for trivia sake; all metals oxidize over time, even Gold - some just slower than others. So I don't know whats up with the hoo-ha regarding Titanium oxidizing compared to Nickel and/or Kanthal alloy?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ashley A

Titanuim wick! That will probably last a lifetime being used as a coil. One, you've created the perfect build, you can have it forever and never have to worry about trying to re-create the same again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great post @Silver  

I have been using temp control almost exclusively for the last month and messing around with temp control for at least 2 months.

*Pros
*
- No dry hits : Be it chain vaping a tank or using a dripper I no longer get any dry hits. I can just simply vape and not have to worry if I have enough juice on my wick. Not having to experience a dry hit is a winner for me.

- Great Flavour : To say that temp control flavour is better than kanthal would be a lie. It definitely is different. I can however say that it does allow for a different flavour experience. Juices I have tried on both kanthal builds and nickle builds taste slightly different. I have really enjoyed this different flavour experience.

*Cons
*
- Can be a bit fiddly to ensure initial resistance is read correctly as the tank/rda needs to be room temp.
- Coils cannot be dry burned. So i recoil more often than I would with kanthal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## capetocuba

Yiannaki said:


> - Coils cannot be dry burned. So i recoil more often than I would with kanthal.


I dunno if I am crazy or doff or clever ... but I dry burn my NI 200 builds on my Sig 150 at 40W. Seems to be working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Great post @Silver
> 
> I have been using temp control almost exclusively for the last month and messing around with temp control for at least 2 months.
> 
> *Pros
> *
> - No dry hits : Be it chain vaping a tank or using a dripper I no longer get any dry hits. I can just simply vape and not have to worry if I have enough juice on my wick. Not having to experience a dry hit is a winner for me.
> 
> - Great Flavour : To say that temp control flavour is better than kanthal would be a lie. It definitely is different. I can however say that it does allow for a different flavour experience. Juices I have tried on both kanthal builds and nickle builds taste slightly different. I have really enjoyed this different flavour experience.
> 
> *Cons
> *
> - Can be a bit fiddly to ensure initial resistance is read correctly as the tank/rda needs to be room temp.
> - Coils cannot be dry burned. So i recoil more often than I would with kanthal.


Useful info, thank @Yiannaki. Why can you not dry burn (maybe with the temp control off)?


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I dunno if I am crazy or doff or clever ... but I dry burn my NI 200 builds on my Sig 150 at 40W. Seems to be working.


Crazy and clever, but never doff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Useful info, thank @Yiannaki. Why can you not dry burn (maybe with the temp control off)?



My one build i am running on the SX is 0.07 ohms and the SX wont fire it outside of temp mode to dry burn.


----------



## Ashley A

Yiannaki said:


> My one build i am running on the SX is 0.07 ohms and the SX wont fire it outside of temp mode to dry burn.


... and I don't think you can put that on a Sig either


----------



## capetocuba

Yiannaki said:


> My one build i am running on the SX is 0.07 ohms and the SX wont fire it outside of temp mode to dry burn.


Ok mine is at 0.11 ohms, so that's probably why my Sig will fire the coil. I still need to do a dual on my Doge V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> My one build i am running on the SX is 0.07 ohms and the SX wont fire it outside of temp mode to dry burn.


Ah, I see...thanks. So, seems to me I have all your pros and none of your cons on my Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Pros - Brilliant flavour
- No dry hits
- Technology comes in new devices
- changes are always fun
- coils last longer (less gunking)
- pre-made temp coils work really well

Cons - Some companies are advertising there products as temp devices and they dont work in temp mode (cough M80)
- DNA 40 modules are still giving trouble and are still not 100%
- Information on how to use temp mode and build coils is still not easily available or understood.
- limited to coil building setups (spaced coils only)
- To many wraps required and therefore space is a issue on RDA and RTAs (9-13 wrapps usually with 28G)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Yiannaki said:


> Great post @Silver
> - Great Flavour : To say that temp control flavour is better than kanthal would be a lie. It definitely is different. I can however say that it does allow for a different flavour experience. Juices I have tried on both kanthal builds and nickle builds taste slightly different. I have really enjoyed this different flavour experience.


I agree @Yiannaki, the flavours are very different. I am currently vaping nora's dream on my sig/goliath and in my IPV4/Smok vct with nickel coils, and although the flavours coming through are different, I wouldn't say either is better (both are great). I was sceptical about getting into temp control, and it has taken me a few days of playing around to figure it out, but i am glad i have... It provides a much smoother and constant vaping experience, set to exactly what your preference is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the info guys

Am enjoying reading this

@Yiannaki - you make a good point that the very low ohm builds cannot be dry burned on "normal" mods because they are too low. But out of interest, what happens if you turn up the temperature to the maximum and try dry burn it in temp control mode? 

Also, as an aside - when we dry burn our normal kanthal builds and it glows red, I wonder what temperature the coil is reaching? I assume that is much higher than the temp control settings...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the info guys
> 
> Am enjoying reading this
> 
> @Yiannaki - you make a good point that the very low ohm builds cannot be dry burned on "normal" mods because they are too low. But out of interest, what happens if you turn up the temperature to the maximum and try dry burn it in temp control mode?
> 
> Also, as an aside - when we dry burn our normal kanthal builds and it glows red, I wonder what temperature the coil is reaching? I assume that is much higher than the temp control settings...



I have actually tried this  

I pulled out the cotton, lifted the temperature to 300 degrees Celsius/ 600 F and the coil does not glow at all. lol

I did try touching it after that to make sure its working and burned my finger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Yiannaki - so when it glows red hot, we know its much hotter than 300 deg C then...
Pity about the burnt finger though... in the name of science...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa

How is temp control stopping dry hits? I have no knowledge of temp control.


----------



## free3dom

Mufasa said:


> How is temp control stopping dry hits? I have no knowledge of temp control.



The resistance of Nickel wire changes with temperature. So it knows what the current temp is and how fast it is changing. If it changes too quickly then it knows there is no liquid to cool it down and it registers it as a dry hit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lim

Thank you Silver and all other Senior Vapers that provided so much useful information. 

I was also looking for a temp control mod, and is thinking of buying a IPV4. because that I can probably loose my Cloupor T8 (killing 2 bird with one stone?) 

If there is any one that tried IPV4, if you may supply with some experiences and how you felt about it, it will be great!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Howzit @Silver

I'm still pretty new to the temp control thing, check out my posting here.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-journey-into-temperature-control.t11615/#post-224809

The short version, is that its pretty damned sexy when it works. But from what I've used, its still prone to bugginess.

Since I got the flask, I've been using it say... 75% of the time in temp control mode with my Subtank Mini. the other 25% i'm dripping on my sigelei, either with my Hellboy or Mutilator. 

The big thing for me, is that i'm able to max VG desert flavours in the Subtank. Sure I could do it before, but before i'd start to get that taste, just before its going to dry it. with temp control, it never quite gets to that point. if that makes sense?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the info guys
> 
> Am enjoying reading this
> 
> @Yiannaki - you make a good point that the very low ohm builds cannot be dry burned on "normal" mods because they are too low. But out of interest, what happens if you turn up the temperature to the maximum and try dry burn it in temp control mode?
> 
> Also, as an aside - when we dry burn our normal kanthal builds and it glows red, I wonder what temperature the coil is reaching? I assume that is much higher than the temp control settings...


When I insert a new build into a TC mod: RX200 : it initially glows red across the middle and equalizes, to pulse the heat across the stainless steels i"ve been using for the last year. 26 Gauges. I'm going to Titanium tonight still to finally compare the stainless steel and the Titanium that exists even on the sun.


----------



## Yiannaki

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> When I insert a new build into a TC mod: RX200 : it initially glows red across the middle and equalizes, to pulse the heat across the stainless steels i"ve been using for the last year. 26 Gauges. I'm going to Titanium tonight still to finally compare the stainless steel and the Titanium that exists even on the sun.



Which TC wire are you letting glow?

I wouldn't glow Ni200 or TI for that matter.

@Andre - I recall some time ago you mentioned Ti to be harmful if heated till it glows

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gdigitel

Both Ni200 and Ti should not be pulsed as they oxidize at very low temperatures and this oxidation is harmful to us mortals... feel clever cause I have just been researching this quite intensively. The only TC friendly wire that can be pulsed is SS and even then you should only pulse at very low heat as SS tends to melt at the posts. Also should avoid pulsing to a bright glow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Yiannaki said:


> Which TC wire are you letting glow?
> 
> I wouldn't glow Ni200 or TI for that matter.
> 
> @Andre - I recall some time ago you mentioned Ti to be harmful if heated till it glows


Ti if it glows red and turns to oxidized white powder, can be rubbed off to prevent any harm. Read a lot about it. The slinkiness of Titanium is beating the stainless steel pulling the mod the way it wants, or being so difficult. Titanium found on the sun, supposedly, and in fireworks to help give off the low amount of heat needed to let it spark works really well in the Avo genesis tank. More stable than stainless steel {Waiting to get SS26gauge 30/32 claptons} at month end]]. It wicks well, and economizes the juice better than Stainless steel. 

It was also much easier for me to build a Titanium loosely spaced 6 rep coil, rather than a 8 wrap 26 gauge SS - :? Im heavily experimenting between Ti and SS the following few months.


----------

